# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  What cleanser wouldwork the best

## Nismo

Looking into doing my first cycle but I will be joining the Military in april and I would be doing a 10 week cycle. I'm looking for the one that would work the best so when I go to M.E.P.S. it wont show up. thanks

----------


## system admin

You will be perfectly safe by using any testosterone (enanthate , cypionate , propionate , etc), winstrol , anavar , d-bol, anadrol , masteron , haloteston, etc...

stay away from Nandrolone (Deca , Laurabolan) , Long Ester Tren , and Boldenone (EQ)

Steroid Cleanse will clean out everything else including street drugs. It is NOT a mask and it WILL cleanse you completley until you use again.

Bc

----------


## coolermaster1218

> You will be perfectly safe by using any testosterone (enanthate , cypionate , propionate , etc), winstrol , anavar , d-bol, anadrol , masteron , haloteston, etc...
> 
> stay away from Nandrolone (Deca , Laurabolan) , Long Ester Tren , and Boldenone (EQ)
> 
> Steroid Cleanse will clean out everything else including street drugs. It is NOT a mask and it WILL cleanse you completley until you use again.
> 
> Bc


Why do you say don't worry about the Test stuff? but stay away from the Nandrolone? I did my 1st shot of any juice in 3 years on Tuesday night and with my luck was pissed tested for juice 2 days later on a Thursday morning.
Do you think it will come up positive? Plz Help.
Also what is the name or that Roid cleanser.

----------


## div1zor

military drug tests dont test for gear...its way to expensive for them for them to even just test 1 individual.....trust me i know =]

----------

